# Nautilous reels?



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a nautilus nv giga 8 and it's the best reel I have owned. I haven't held the ccf x2 but it seems nice. The giga spool is a large arbor 8wt that's actually the nv 10/11 frame and it weighs in at 7.2 ounces I'm pretty sure. As far as drag is conerned and the overall feel of the reel, it's top par. Everything about the reel suites me perfectly, you won't be disappointed in anything you buy from nautilus


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a fwx its amazing extremely light 4.1 oz and has decent drag theres not a perfect happy medium but its damn near close... I also basing this off of the smoothness of my ci4 stradics how smooth they are. I know its a spinner but the fwx is fairly smooth and extremely corrosive resistant not a speck yet and ive had it for 8 months


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've got four or five of them....never a problem, all perform very well under adverse conditions.   Mine are on everything from an 8wt up to twelves -two of them are for 9wts  - one winds left hand, one winds right hand so I can hand a rod to whoever I'm fishing no matter what their preference.....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've had an FWX since they came out, and just recently got my hands on an NV Giga9 and loving it so far. A few of my friends have been fishing NV's for years, so I know their quality is high. Also I stopped by not long ago and they gave me a shop tour, and showed us how the reels are made from aluminum stock to the end product.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

love my nv 8/9


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I never had a issue with any Nautilous or Old Florida. The later being the fore father of Nautilous. And one of my all time favorites. second only to Tibor. Check out a Old Florida for your creek rod. They are timeless like a old Tibor.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

I have both the Nautilus and Old Florida reels, the only problem I ever had was the drag washer came apart on the Old Florida, and they fixed it free of charge. Great reels, especially the FWX on my Sage XI3 7wt, really like that set up.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I have both the Nautilus and Old Florida reels, the only problem I ever had was the drag washer came apart on the Old Florida, and they fixed it free of charge. Great reels, especially the FWX on my Sage XI3 7wt, really like that set up.



I have the FWX on my Sage Xi3 7wt as well. What line do you throw on yours? I have Rio Redfish line on mine and it's not very good in any kind of wind. But it's lethal in the calm. I love that setup as well


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

Air Flo Ridge, 7wt bonefish line. But I am going to try my Bass and Musky taper on it, it casts really well on an 8ft Scott I have.


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

Just gonna throw it out there 
I have a brand new nautilus CFF 12 right retrieve with the big game handle for sale. Everything comes with it. It cost 425 which is a $135 savings  
Gonna post pictures soon


----------

